# Foreign driver's license... will someone say it's "no good"?



## JustSomeGuy (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm a citizen of the Commonwealth who's been living in europe for the past six years. Needless to say, my Mass DL expired long ago.

I'm now planning a trip back to the US, and since I am a legal resident of a foreign country, I'll definitely be driving and doing everything else necessary with my DL from here in europe. I spoke to the emabassy about the euro country DL, and they said it woouldn't be a problem, and that treaties actually make my license valid in the US for 90 days.

I know that I am going to run into "that cop" (usually in a small town) who is going to tell me my licenses "is no good here"?

What should I do when I do, inevitably, get to meet "that guy". Sure, I know I'll appear suspicious, as I'll be traveling with my wife, who speaks no english, and we'll be stopping everywhere, all the time, just to see stuff.

Thanks for the good advice, I'd rather be forearmed with a good forewarning on how to get through this one.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

JustSomeGuy said:


> I know that I am going to run into "that cop" (usually in a small town) who is going to tell me my licenses "is no good here"?
> 
> What should I do when I do, inevitably, get to meet "that guy".


I'll probably be one of 'those guys', and in between getting a whole bunch of tattoos and making moonshine, I actually learned about drivers from foreign countries. If someone like 'me' stops you, do NOT make direct eye contact, or make sudden movements. If we start to attack, play dead, do not try to run or climb a tree, we can climb trees.

All joking aside, as long as you are properly licensed in your country, and it's one of the countries who's license we recognize (you'll have to post what country so we can check), you should be gtg. Make sure you are in physical possession of that license at all times, or you are considered unlicensed.


----------



## Right_to_bear_arms (Jul 27, 2009)

Don't get pulled over!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Right_to_bear_arms said:


> Don't get pulled over!


You must be assuming that the country he lives in is Brazil.


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

Why thank us ahead of time for any advice after you insult our profession and generalize officers from smaller communities as inept? There is no entitlement here. You ask a vaild question in a polite manner and you get a serious, and most often, correct answer.

However, you chose to throw a backhanded insult into your question. Personally, I wouldn't give you the time of day. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

Stay in Europe you fuck !!!!!!!


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

JustSomeGuy said:


> I know that I am going to run into "that cop" (usually in a small town) who is going to tell me my licenses "is no good here"?


How do you know that you're going to run into "that cop" or any police officer at all? If you don't drive like an idiot, you could go your entire trip without ever speaking to an officer; except maybe, to ask directions.



> What should I do when I do, inevitably, get to meet "that guy". Sure, I know I'll appear suspicious, as I'll be traveling with my wife, who speaks no english, and we'll be stopping everywhere, all the time, just to see stuff.


I'm curious why you "know" that you'll appear suspicious? Are you going to be traveling with something you shouldn't? Now, I'm not in law enforcement so maybe one of the officer's here can correct me if I'm wrong. But, I doubt anyone will care that your wife doesn't speak English. I could be wrong, but I believe most officers have experience with people who don't speak English. Oh and for what it's worth, I've been a tourist in several states and a few foreign countries and my family has never been questioned for stopping & seeing the sights. So unless you're going to be taking pictures of things you know you shouldn't or are going to try to get into someplace you shouldn't be, I doubt anyone would care.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Spare yourself the trouble and go to Canada where you can hang with your ilk....


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Dorso benvenuto! Guidare con attenzione.


----------



## Unit23 (Jan 18, 2007)

263FPD said:


> You must be assuming that the country he lives in is Brazil.


 No Lice, No Lice???? Drives me crazy they never show up to court, they just change thier names.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Why are you worried about getting stopped? You and the wife gonna be dressed as suicide bombers as your touring the sites?


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

JustSomeGuy said:


> I'm a citizen of the Commonwealth who's been living in europe for the past six years. Needless to say, my Mass DL expired long ago.
> 
> I'm now planning a trip back to the US, and since I am a legal resident of a foreign country, I'll definitely be driving and doing everything else necessary with my DL from here in europe. I spoke to the emabassy about the euro country DL, and they said it woouldn't be a problem, and that treaties actually make my license valid in the US for 90 days.
> 
> ...


Please define who "that cop" and "that guy" is?? And why would you crap all over "small town" police? Bad attitude for someone looking for help.


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

KozmoKramer said:


> Dorso benvenuto! Guidare con attenzione.


What he said!!!!!!


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

JustSomeGuy said:


> I'm a citizen of the Commonwealth who's been living in europe for the past six years.


You are not a citizen of the commonwealth if you have been living in Europe the last six years.

I hope the wrong cop pulls you over and splits your squash.

Just sayin...


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

He is from Paris, and he farts in your general direction! Your father smelled of elderberries and your mother wears combat boots.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

don't park like this, and you'll probably be alright


----------



## GreenMachine (Mar 26, 2007)

wait, are you Roman Polanski?


----------

